# Nubian doeling with double teats



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

My favorite Nubian doe freshened two days ago with her first purebred Nubian kids. 
It was a crossing I was very excited about and hoping to get a colorful doeling to keep. Aiming for my dream goat.
The beautiful doeling was granted and I just love her. I was really thrilled until I noticed that she has double teats. (Insert crying fit here!)



















So now I'm reeling from the disappointment and trying to decide what to do.
I knew going in that the buck's line has had a history of double teats popping up every once in awhile but one always assumes it can't happen to them, right? I was after the star milking, excellent disposition & color that his line offers.

I raise Boers. Double teats like this are not a deal-breaker for them. 
I know with dairy goats it's a major no-no. I also know I can't (or at least shouldn't!) register her. I know not to repeat this crossing. And, frankly, I probably shouldn't breed this doeling either (resume crying fit).
That said- What CAN I do with her? One idea I have is to keep her and just cross her with a Boer buck and just ship her kids by the pound with the Boers. I have a few half Nubian/half Boer does in my commercial Boer herd and they are amazing. But I fear a purebred Nubian of her caliber would produce too much and get mastitis OR....
Need hand milked. 
Has anyone ever milked a dairy doe with double teats? It seems it wouldn't be an issue (strange, yes. Problematic, maybe not?) unless the teats get in the way of eachother.
Might she be a pleasant, though unconventional, member of the milk squad? Worth keeping but not propagating? 
I will not even consider cutting off teats so please don't suggest it. *shudder*
Or should I just cull her, absorb the loss/disappointment and be done with it? Ideas and suggestions?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've read about tying floss around the second teat, kind of like banding them. But I've never tried it or talked o anyone who has.

She is definitely gorgeous though


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

We machine milked dairy ewes with double, sometimes triple, teats at the dairy I worked at and never had any issues with it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel your pain, one of my first commercial does that I still have left had a very nice paint doe this spring. Only problem, this doe has fish teats (bought before I really knew what to look for) so unfortunately I have to pass her up, like all her other nice daughters she's had....sigh. Hurts a bit more since this one was a painnttttt and I never get paints. (I guess there was a second one this year, but it's a buck) Luckily she is the only doe I have that has ever had kids with fish teats, once I finally break down and send her down the road I'll be finished of that defect.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think that those split teats would be any issue to milk. The only goat I ever had trouble milking had fish tail teats, both with orifices. One stream would go in the bucket and the other up your sleeve :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think culling is the best option, you can still milk her, or adopt her out. save a life!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh goodness. She's GORGEOUS! Is double-teating recessive or dominant? Anyone know? Perhaps you could try breeding her later with a buck from strong "normal teat" lines...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Those two smaller teats might shrink more. I had a friend who's ND buck would throw a double teat here and there. I noticed one of his bucklings had a double on one side and when I banded him at 8 weeks, it was shrunk to almost nothing at all. I'd keep her and see how she develops. If you're not trying to show her, it wouldn't hurt. Plus....she's so stinking cute!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

she's so adorable


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I don't think that those split teats would be any issue to milk. The only goat I ever had trouble milking had fish tail teats, both with orifices. One stream would go in the bucket and the other up your sleeve :lol:


That definitely sounds unwieldy. Her two teats are both very nice. I guess that's worth something. :sigh:
Thanks!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> she's so adorable


Isn't she!? No, I don't think I'd send her to slaughter. No worries.:sadhappy:


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh goodness. She's GORGEOUS! Is double-teating recessive or dominant? Anyone know? Perhaps you could try breeding her later with a buck from strong "normal teat" lines...


It must be recessive since this family line has it pop up only once per 20 breedings or so. But I don't know much about it so I could be totally wrong. I'd love if somebody who knows would chime in!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

sassykat6181 said:


> Those two smaller teats might shrink more. I had a friend who's ND buck would throw a double teat here and there. I noticed one of his bucklings had a double on one side and when I banded him at 8 weeks, it was shrunk to almost nothing at all. I'd keep her and see how she develops. If you're not trying to show her, it wouldn't hurt. Plus....she's so stinking cute!


So so sooo cute, right?! 
As for one shrinking, I'd be so happy if that happens. 
No, I'm not showing her. At this point I just want to be able to keep her.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> I don't think culling is the best option, you can still milk her, or adopt her out. save a life!


Contrary to popular belief, culling does not necessarily mean killing. I've never culled a goat by killing it in the 7 years I've raise goats-I just sold them, stating the reason why I was selling. Most of them are used as family milkers-well, the does anyway.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, culling does not necessarily mean killing. I've never culled a goat by killing it in the 7 years I've raise goats-I just sold them, stating the reason why I was selling. Most of them are used as family milkers-well, the does anyway.


thank you for the info!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well double teats on dairy is big no no. It's a main disqualifier in any show. You really shouldn't cut or tie any off. She could make an excellent baby sitter! You could always breed her to a boer like you said and if she ends up being a good mom you can use her as a surrogate for orphaned or rejected babies! But she can't be shown and that triat shouldn't be passed on to any more dairy animals. But she is drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Oh I can feel your pain!!!! I have been trying to two years to get nubian kids out of my doe and both years I have gotten twin bucklings. But she is beautiful!


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

I have 3 goats with double teats. I am using a Simple Pulse milk machine with no problems. The downside is I am not sure I could easily teach someone to milk double teats even though the technique is easy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

TeyluFarm said:


> I've read about tying floss around the second teat, kind of like banding them. But I've never tried it or talked o anyone who has.
> 
> She is definitely gorgeous though


I highly disagree, please, please, never, ever do this. 
Once you do and when the doe first freshens, that area cut off will balloon out there and create a bigger issue. 

Cutting off the extra teats are also dishonest. 
It is what is is and we as individuals needs to decide if we want to chance it or sell her as unregistered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2016.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, sometimes they get away from you when someone posts on them, haha. 

I did get to add something very important here, to let others know not to cut the extra teats off.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

😆 🤣 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> I highly disagree, please, please, never, ever do this.
> Once you do and when the doe first freshens, that area cut off will balloon out there and create a bigger issue.
> 
> Cutting off the extra teats are also dishonest.
> It is what is is and we as individuals needs to decide if we want to chance it or sell her as unregistered.


Well I would not do it to mine because one of those does is my best milker and the fishtail has not impacted milk production. It is really only cosmetic.

A guy I know with with 70 does in milk getting 45 gallon per day has not had an issue with them. It is strictly cosmetic and he is geared towards dairy and if it is a good dairy goat he keeps them not for breeding but only for milking.

If I breed these I want them bred with good Nubian bucks so hopefully I wont get any more fishtails


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But you're passing that trait on even if an offspring doesn't have it.


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> But you're passing that trait on even if an offspring doesn't have it.


Yes but I am only keeping it in my herd and not selling it or its offspring anywhere else. It is of value to me as a lactating doe and its milk is great. It ain't a death sentence for the doe or doelings but I want her breed with the best stock to minimize getting the trait again. If I am milking her she would only need to be freshened once every 2 years and not as frequently as the better bred goat livestock. She is giving _*twice as much milk*_ as her other doe mates too.

Since working with her, the squirelly behavior, which was her worse trait, is abating. Her milk is great, and she is not difficult to milk. If I got another "free" goat like that one, I would take several milkers like that into a herd. That is if what you are seeking is dairy output and not breeding. Never misrepresent what you are doing with your livestock.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are getting what you want from her and plan to keep her and her progeny- whatever works for you is fine. The problem you may run into is having to sell kids with an undesirable trait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> But you're passing that trait on even if an offspring doesn't have it.


Maybe, a lot of goats have this trait even if they themselves do not have it. I am not going to sell goats from these goats even if they do not have or only sell it to those I have fully disclosed this trait. The desirable trait she has is giving twice as much milk as other goats, that trait is what I desire. If someone wants a show goat that gives half the milk, fine it was a free country.


----------

